# My 10 week old female golden Gracie - passed -- heartbroken



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

It is with heartbreaking news that I introduce myself to this thread -- I purchased a beautiful female golden 2 weeks ago - I have owned 2 goldens previously so I know the work involved with these puppies -- however, this girl Gracie was a handful -- more than we knew -- she was given to us with Giardia and Coccindina - plus a slow appetite and failure to thrive -- in addition -- she also started to have seizures which just happened in one day -- needless to say -- she never recovered from her last seizure at the Veterinary Hospital -- it has been a nightmare -- what was to be a happy and exciting time for my family turned into a bad dream -- we are shattered -- I spoke with the breeder regarding these issues and asked her during the time of the seizures if she wanted the puppy back - she adamantly said no -- so now comes the part we need to be compensated for the price of the puppy and the vet bills -- All I wanted was a healthy puppy -- but all I got was heart ache -- So my family and I will pursue the financial reimbursement part - but our hearts are broken - we will take a step back and heal our hearts -- but I will get another healthy female golden -- I have not given up!0


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. That is heartbreaking. I have a feeling this breeder was more interested in the money than the health of her pups. Spend some time on the forum in the puppy and choosing a breeder section. Learn how to understand health clearances (and why they're important).

Again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## maddogg612 (Mar 3, 2017)

Can I know what breeder you got Gracie from or at least what part of the country? Currently looking for a puppy for myself and I think that would be a breeder I would like to avoid.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm so very sorry for your heartbreaking loss! I'm glad you are not giving up, both on pursuing the issue with the breeder and on getting a puppy from a reputable breeder. As jennretz said, there is a wealth of information on here about clearances, choosing a breeder, etc. which will help you in your endeavors.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Such a sad story. You'll find another healthy puppy for your family to love but please don't let that breeder get off the hook. There may be litter mates suffering the same issue.
Many states have "lemon Laws" or file a small claims suit at your local court. I wish you well.


----------



## Prettypistol (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry. I would hug you if I could. I hope that breeder steps up for you. This is the kind of thing that worry me as well


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry and I know how heart broken you are. Two and half years ago we adopted a Great Pyrenees, age 7, and lost him just 3 1/2 weeks later. We adopted him knowing he was blind, had chronic ear infection staph infection on his skin and had been abused his first 6 years (crate or caged so he was stunted, knew no commands, didn't know how to walk of leash, etc) but was such a gentle loving soul. He made great progress in that 3 1/3 weeks we had him, but an unknown tumor on his spleen ruptured and nothing could be done. Hemangiosarcoma had claimed him.

We knew we were adopting a dog with lots of problems (tho none of them killed him) but you thought you were getting healthy puppy. I agree, this needs to be taken care of.


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words! They mean a lot! I will certainly be extremely vigilant when I select my next breeder.


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

maddogg612 said:


> Can I know what breeder you got Gracie from or at least what part of the country? Currently looking for a puppy for myself and I think that would be a breeder I would like to avoid.


Gracie was purchased from a breeder on Long Island.


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> My heart goes out to you and your family.


Thank you!


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

murphy1 said:


> Such a sad story. You'll find another healthy puppy for your family to love but please don't let that breeder get off the hook. There may be litter mates suffering the same issue.
> Many states have "lemon Laws" or file a small claims suit at your local court. I wish you well.


Thank you for advice! I am most certainly following through with the lemon laws and my local court!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about your heartbreaking loss. That is truly awful! 

I am a resident of NYC - Staten Island to be exact, and I have a friend who recently got a puppy from a breeder in LI. Would you mind sharing the name of the breeder? If you don't feel comfortable sharing it in the thread, feel free to PM me.

I really hope the breeder does the right thing by you, but to me, the monetary component would be secondary to the trauma your family has experienced.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

ked1203 said:


> Thank you for your kind words! They mean a lot! I will certainly be extremely vigilant when I select my next breeder.


Why don't you let us know who this "breeder" is? Several people have requested this information.


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

The breeder is from Locust Valley and her name is Doreen Kehoe.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

LdyTlfrd said:


> So sorry for your loss


 Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

There is another thread that mentions this breeder in 2010 and again in 2015. It seems that others have had problems in the past. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../101010-breeders-couple-more-questions-2.html


I am so sorry for your loss. Good thoughts that you get the financial aspect of this resolved to your satisfaction and that you find your next love.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear, be thankful for the time you had with her.

God Speed,
Jeff M


----------



## Betsy (Jan 12, 2011)

So very very sorry. May you heal & find just the right pup that will bring you years of happiness & joy☺.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your Gracie, how heartbreaking :-( If you need help finding a reputable breeder for your next puppy, this forum is an excellent resource. Everyone here would be happy to answer your questions.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Wow, how awful! I will be praying for you cause I know how awful it is to loose a beloved animal too young. If its any consolation, a lot of us on the forum started out with a dog from a bad breeder before we knew any better, myself included. I did a quick search of the breeder cause I was curious and I found an old thread about her on here-her own brother posted on the thread against her-
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../101010-breeders-couple-more-questions-2.html

Again I'm really sorry you have to be going through this, but I'm glad you're not giving up on Goldens cause they really are the best!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...py/101010-breeders-couple-more-questions.html


----------



## HollyBear (Jan 17, 2017)

ked1203 said:


> The breeder is from Locust Valley and her name is Doreen Kehoe.


A golden around the corner from me is from this breeder. I was going to contact her because this breeder is 20 minutes from my house but for some reason never did and found an amazing breeder in New Hampshire. Yes, I drove 6 hours each way to meet the breeder and then to pick up my girl but it was worth it. I'm so sorry you had to go through this it is terrible.


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> Wow, how awful! I will be praying for you cause I know how awful it is to loose a beloved animal too young. If its any consolation, a lot of us on the forum started out with a dog from a bad breeder before we knew any better, myself included. I did a quick search of the breeder cause I was curious and I found an old thread about her on here-her own brother posted on the thread against her-
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../101010-breeders-couple-more-questions-2.html
> 
> Again I'm really sorry you have to be going through this, but I'm glad you're not giving up on Goldens cause they really are the best!



Thank you for being curious! Your search certainly has helped me get through this awful time! I feel as if Gracie was sent to me so that my mission is to stop Doreen Kehoe from selling goldens who are sick and praying on people's goodness!


I know I will find the right breeder and a healthy golden! Thank you for your help!


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

HollyBear said:


> A golden around the corner from me is from this breeder. I was going to contact her because this breeder is 20 minutes from my house but for some reason never did and found an amazing breeder in New Hampshire. Yes, I drove 6 hours each way to meet the breeder and then to pick up my girl but it was worth it. I'm so sorry you had to go through this it is terrible.



Thank God you never contacted this breeder!
Happy to hear you found a breeder in New Hampshire and that your girl was worth it! Enjoy her!


----------



## karrielou (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss, and for that poor puppy. All those puppies she breeds. Awful. I hope she stops doing this finally. Take good care of yourselves. Hugs.


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

admin said:


> Sorry to hear, be thankful for the time you had with her.
> 
> God Speed,
> Jeff M


Thank you for your comments, I am very grateful for the 2 weeks we loved and cared for Gracie! They were probable the best weeks of her short life!


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

HollyBear said:


> A golden around the corner from me is from this breeder. I was going to contact her because this breeder is 20 minutes from my house but for some reason never did and found an amazing breeder in New Hampshire. Yes, I drove 6 hours each way to meet the breeder and then to pick up my girl but it was worth it. I'm so sorry you had to go through this it is terrible.


I would be very interested in knowing the name of the amazing breeder in New Hampshire that you got your girl from. I hope you will share this information with me, my search has just begun to add a healthy female golden girl to my family! I am willing to travel for a puppy as long as the circumstances are 100%!


----------



## Emma Miller (Jun 26, 2016)

My heart goes out to you. Losing a pet no matter how long you've had them is heartbreaking. There are no words. I don't know if there is a private messaging system, but if so, I, too, would like to know what area of the country to avoid purchasing from. Odds are our girl will be our last (I can't take losing another!), but if we do go out on a limb again, I want to do my due diligence in research. I did my best (which I can't say was spectacular) in researching where we got our girl- I had previously been a terrier-woman, but the boyfriend wanted a bigger dog, and a female (I've only ever had male pets - horses, dogs, rabbits, turtle…well, the turtle ended up being a girl, I think, after he/she laid an egg!), so I did my best. She was born with an ultra mild heart murmur (we found out later), plus an ultra mild eye condition (which we found out about tonight - should resolve slowly on it's own with meds), but other than that, she's a star. If you'd like my breeder's information, I have nothing but great things to say about them…other than they are a bazillion miles away from the majority of where most people live!

My deepest sympathies, again. Little Gracie had a soft landing with a loving family. If we could only be so lucky...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

ked1203 said:


> I would be very interested in knowing the name of the amazing breeder in New Hampshire that you got your girl from. I hope you will share this information with me, my search has just begun to add a healthy female golden girl to my family! I am willing to travel for a puppy as long as the circumstances are 100%!


Your best bet would be to start a new thread asking for input on breeders in your area. Or use the search feature at the top right hand corner to search older threads. No matter how you are referred, always ask about the breeder about the clearances for the parents of the litter. Don't assume they are there even if they come highly recommended. Also ask a lot of questions about how the puppies are raised and socialized. Be prepared to wait or expand your search area.


Try contacting: 
SunKissed Golden Retrievers - SunKissed Golden Retrievers
ThorneLea Golden Retrievers - Pelham New Hampshire


----------



## HollyBear (Jan 17, 2017)

​


ked1203 said:


> I would be very interested in knowing the name of the amazing breeder in New Hampshire that you got your girl from. I hope you will share this information with me, my search has just begun to add a healthy female golden girl to my family! I am willing to travel for a puppy as long as the circumstances are 100%!


Holly is from Southern Cross. Teresa Maura is the breeder. All clearances were done, she only breeds a limited amount of litters a year. The puppies are in her house with her and very well socialized. Holly's mom was bred to Blue of Stonelege Goldens. She is very much into confirmation and breeds for temperament and health.

Teresa sent us pictures of of litter weekly to keep us in the loop, we met the litter at 6 weeks and Holly came home at a little over 8 weeks. She also screened all puppies for temperament before she picked which went to each family/owner. She has been very helpful regarding any questions I have had along the way.


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re-introduction*

Well I will re-introduce myself, I am now the proud and happy owner of a healthy female golden, Riley! Our search took us to New Hampshire! Riley is healthy and thriving! She has healed our hearts! She is just amazing! Our thanks go to her breeder who has raised goldens with the utmost of care and love. Her devotion to this breed and her dogs is undeniable! She has renewed my faith! We are forever grateful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your pup and went you went through. 

So glad to hear you have found your girl Riley, hope you'll start a thread for her in the puppy section and include lots of pictures.


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

So happy to learn you now have a healthy puppy!!


----------



## threenhgoldens (May 26, 2017)

I can't even imagine how awful this must have been, I am so sorry


----------



## ronnie (Oct 12, 2017)

*Doreen Kehoe*

I just bought a puppy from her and it died within the week. I am sure that I will not be receiving refund. This has been the longest week of my life. She is now using the name Dory Hydell, also Rebecca McCabe. Avoid at all costs!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

ronnie said:


> I just bought a puppy from her and it died within the week. I am sure that I will not be receiving refund. This has been the longest week of my life. She is now using the name Dory Hydell, also Rebecca McCabe. Avoid at all costs!!!


No kennel name? Just more falsified names? Have you reported her to the better business bureau or checked with New York state ? My heart breaks for the dogs involved. They have no one to speak for them and people keep giving her money and nothing changes.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

ronnie said:


> I just bought a puppy from her and it died within the week. I am sure that I will not be receiving refund. This has been the longest week of my life. She is now using the name Dory Hydell, also Rebecca McCabe. Avoid at all costs!!!


It is unfortunate that two of her three last names are the same last names as reputable people in the Golden world. 
Maybe that's some of how she gets away w this. Her own brother wrote on the other thread about her poor conditions.


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

ked1203 said:


> Thank you!




This is an older thread, but information on NY’s Pet Lemon Law, which covers breeders, can be found at: https://ag.ny.gov/consumer-frauds/pet-lemon-law

Note the very tight deadlines. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

ronnie said:


> I just bought a puppy from her and it died within the week. I am sure that I will not be receiving refund. This has been the longest week of my life. She is now using the name Dory Hydell, also Rebecca McCabe. Avoid at all costs!!!


So sorry to hear! Please contact the Attorneys General Office with your story! She needs to be shut down! Have you contacted her?


----------



## HollyBear (Jan 17, 2017)

ked1203 said:


> Well I will re-introduce myself, I am now the proud and happy owner of a healthy female golden, Riley! Our search took us to New Hampshire! Riley is healthy and thriving! She has healed our hearts! She is just amazing! Our thanks go to her breeder who has raised goldens with the utmost of care and love. Her devotion to this breed and her dogs is undeniable! She has renewed my faith! We are forever grateful!


I am curious if you used the same breeder we did from New Hampshire. Who did you use?


----------



## HollyBear (Jan 17, 2017)

ronnie said:


> I just bought a puppy from her and it died within the week. I am sure that I will not be receiving refund. This has been the longest week of my life. She is now using the name Dory Hydell, also Rebecca McCabe. Avoid at all costs!!!


Was this recently? I think I saw a puppy from her in Montauk, they said they had gotten it in Montauk. The puppy was only 8 weeks old and had been with her owners for 2 weeks.

Another one of her puppies lives around the corner from us. I almost contacted her, but so happy I did some research on her first. That is when she was living in Locust Valley.


----------



## ronnie (Oct 12, 2017)

I have appealed to every agency there is and thanks to the suggestion for the puppy lemon law, I did that also. She is now selling Boxer pups that she claimed were her daughter's , but in light of all the other lies I doubt it. I will also go to small claims to try and get my money back as a last resort. I don't think that I will ever see any of the money but would love to shut her down. I appealed to Newsday to remove the classified ads for the boxers - also no action. So frustrating and now she has another cell number as well as another name. I purchased two other dogs in years past answering a similar Newsday ad, and they were wonderful. So sad on so many levels. Did you ever get any money back?


----------



## ronnie (Oct 12, 2017)

she is still in Locust Valley she rents a house there


----------



## ronnie (Oct 12, 2017)

I have been in contact with her, and she promises to return my money, also said that she is out of the puppy business. Then she advertised the boxers with a different number. I had my daughter in law call to see if it was Locust Valley which it was. She is not going to stop as it it too lucrative. I have tried to report her for fraud as she sells the dogs as AKC and doesn't provide the paperwork backing it up. I realize in hindsight many mistakes were made by me. It is easy to look back and say that I should have seen the "signs." Interesting side note, she claimed that the dog was in a skit on Jimmy Fallon, I didn't believe it and truthfully it really didn't matter to me. That was the only true part of her story. I called the animal talent agency that she used and threatened to report them if they continued to use her. I think that was enough to put the fear of god in them and take her off their list. Agencies I have called will not help or can not help. The house is clean, the animals are not malnourished, I think she totally misbreeds the poor animals.


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

She also used the Jimmy Fallon story with me for her goldens! She is a fraud! I would also contact the ASPCA. She raises animals in a deplorable condition! She needs to be shut down! Her day is coming! I promise I will not stop going after her!


----------



## nativenybob (Aug 30, 2018)

*Doreen Kehoe*

First, let me express my condolences to everyone who has lost a pet. We’ve done it 8 times now, the last one 2 days ago. It doesn’t get any easier. We bought a golden doodle from Doreen Kehoe in April, and because it traumatized our cats, couldn’t keep it. The cat that just passed away had cancer, and I didn’t think it was fair to him. We had him over 15 years. I don’t currently own any Golden’s, but have owned 3 in the past. Doreen took the dog back, and I thought she was a good person for doing that. Boy, was I ever wrong. It did break my heart because I had already gotten attached to her. In short, I have still not received any money from her. Plenty of excuses and empty promises, but no money. I have filed a small claims case against her. I will keep my opinion of her to myself, but everyone else has said it pretty well. I had a thought. Does anyone work for, or know anyone who works for the IRS. I’m sure they would love to know about her income from these dog sales. I plan on taking every legal step I can against her. It may not help, but if enough people do it, maybe some justice will be served. One more thing, watch her. She’s slick and a smooth talker. Don’t be taken in. I only hope there’s a special place reserved in HELL for people like her.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Such a sad story - I'm so sorry. Sending you good thoughts and prayers tonight.


----------



## ronnie (Oct 12, 2017)

I tried the small claims route with her and all I can say is that it is an eye opener civics lesson. The receipt that I had used one of her many aliases so I was only able to make a claim on one of them "Rebecca McCabe." I contacted every dog advocacy group on the island, attorney general, consumer affairs, and the puppy lemon law. She does have a small claim judgement against her, compliments of my efforts and I even called the sheriff to go out and try to collect ( another fee) but nothing. She answered the door and said she had no idea where " she" was, she also did not respond to the summons that were sent thinking if she never acknowledged receipt that nothing could be done. They did it in absentia, but it means nothing.
Please if you are on facebook or any social media post her name and all her aliases to anyone interested in buying a dog on Long Island. Her daughter is Rebecca Mccabe so she starting using her name as well as Hydell or Kehoe.
Also spread the word to protect yourself as alot of money is involved in this. You need a receipt, ask for a driver's license to confirm the breeder's id. I did a search of the name she was using and nothing came up, she is renting a house and has no known assets other than a sham business in Montauk.
A lesson in humanity learned the hard way. The judge shook his head when he heard the story, especially when I said that my puppy had to be put down because of neurological issues. He gave me a look that I was an idiot to fall for this, but why would I be in small claims court if I didn't.


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

nativenybob said:


> First, let me express my condolences to everyone who has lost a pet. We’ve done it 8 times now, the last one 2 days ago. It doesn’t get any easier. We bought a golden doodle from Doreen Kehoe in April, and because it traumatized our cats, couldn’t keep it. The cat that just passed away had cancer, and I didn’t think it was fair to him. We had him over 15 years. I don’t currently own any Golden’s, but have owned 3 in the past. Doreen took the dog back, and I thought she was a good person for doing that. Boy, was I ever wrong. It did break my heart because I had already gotten attached to her. In short, I have still not received any money from her. Plenty of excuses and empty promises, but no money. I have filed a small claims case against her. I will keep my opinion of her to myself, but everyone else has said it pretty well. I had a thought. Does anyone work for, or know anyone who works for the IRS. I’m sure they would love to know about her income from these dog sales. I plan on taking every legal step I can against her. It may not help, but if enough people do it, maybe some justice will be served. One more thing, watch her. She’s slick and a smooth talker. Don’t be taken in. I only hope there’s a special place reserved in HELL for people like her.


So sorry to hear about the loss of your recent pet! They are most certainly family and take a piece of your heart with them! Wow! Doreen is now hawking Goldennoodles! When will this evil woman stop! What or who will stop her! I know I have tried! I called the ASPCA, the Attorney General's Office and reported her to the IRS! She just keeps going! I also tried small claims court, well just get in line she has many other judgments and then defaults! Its a vicious cycle! I don't know how that woman can sleep - obviously she doesn't have a conscience! Please everyone be aware very aware she is a deplorable person! Stay away from Doreen Kehoe and her other alias names as well!


----------



## nativenybob (Aug 30, 2018)

Thank you for the kind words. We really miss our cat Dewey. He was more like a person than a cat. I got my court date, Oct 7, in Nassau cty. I have all Doreen’s voicemails taped where she continually promises to pay me the money. I also have the receipts, etc. I think I have a good chance of winning, but I really don’t expect to get my money. I read an item on the court website about treble damages. It basically says that if she has 3 or more unpaid judgements against her, you can get 3 times the amount back. It also says if she has the assets to pay it. I’m sure she dosen’t show them, so good luck with that. She’s to big of a scam artist. I will check it out when I’m at the court. But I did talk to a friends son, who is a Suffolk county detective, and he said a lein can be put against her, and it can effect tax returns. I think there may be more avenues we can persue. I am going to do just that. Maybe if enough of us make a big enough stink, something will happen. There has to be a limit to what she can get away with. These things usually catch up with you. I urge everyone to help me out and continue to complain about her. Maybe, just maybe it will do something. You can also do what I do every night. To pray that she will be brought to justice. I really can’t believe that in America, she could get away with all of this. If it all fails, then as I said before, I really hope there’s a special place in HELL for her. PLEASE, let’s work together to stop her. Thanks.


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Justice Needs to be Rendered*



nativenybob said:


> Thank you for the kind words. We really miss our cat Dewey. He was more like a person than a cat. I got my court date, Oct 7, in Nassau cty. I have all Doreen’s voicemails taped where she continually promises to pay me the money. I also have the receipts, etc. I think I have a good chance of winning, but I really don’t expect to get my money. I read an item on the court website about treble damages. It basically says that if she has 3 or more unpaid judgements against her, you can get 3 times the amount back. It also says if she has the assets to pay it. I’m sure she dosen’t show them, so good luck with that. She’s to big of a scam artist. I will check it out when I’m at the court. But I did talk to a friends son, who is a Suffolk county detective, and he said a lein can be put against her, and it can effect tax returns. I think there may be more avenues we can persue. I am going to do just that. Maybe if enough of us make a big enough stink, something will happen. There has to be a limit to what she can get away with. These things usually catch up with you. I urge everyone to help me out and continue to complain about her. Maybe, just maybe it will do something. You can also do what I do every night. To pray that she will be brought to justice. I really can’t believe that in America, she could get away with all of this. If it all fails, then as I said before, I really hope there’s a special place in HELL for her. PLEASE, let’s work together to stop her. Thanks.


Good Luck on October 7th! Also, be aware she is currently advertising in Newsday for Boxer Pups and Goldennoodles. She also has several judgments against her out east in the Hamptons - She also goes by the name Dory Hydell and uses her daughters name Rebecca McCabe - I wish you the best, but I do not think you will receive any money from her. She will default and you can't place a lien on something she doesn't own - I have done it all as well - If there is anything I can do to assist you to put this evil women out of business, please contact me - [email protected]! 


BUYERS BEWARE OF DOREEN KOHOE, A/K/A DORY HYDELL/REBECCA McCabe


----------



## nativenybob (Aug 30, 2018)

*Doreen Kehoe*

I have been trying something which I hope may help. I have been contacting the local news channels in the hope they will do a hall of shame type of thing on her. I urge everyone to do the same. If they get enough complaints it would probably help. We have to work together to stop this woman with no conscience. Thanks


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Contact Kristin Thorne of ch 7 news in NYC. She is the Long Island reporter. A friend contacted her once on a public issue and she showed up at the location and the problem was handled. Good Luck! 

What about News 12?


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Go on the website familytreenow.com

put in her name and you'll get alot of info for her address's of which she's had many, a few phone numbers and people associated with her. It is a very scary website for all of us....way to much info to be found. Be sure to scroll all the way down. Hope maybe this will help even a little.


----------



## nativenybob (Aug 30, 2018)

I just got an email from channel 7 news. Her email is [email protected] Email her with your stories. The more the better. She is very interested. Maybe we can finally shut her down.


----------



## nativenybob (Aug 30, 2018)

I tried news 12 but haven’t heard from them. Maybe if more people contact them they may do something. Please, everyone get on the wagon. There’s strength in numbers.


----------



## nativenybob (Aug 30, 2018)

Hey everyone, I just got an email from Arnold Diaz, from channel 11 news. He is interested in Doreen Kehoe and her business practices. PLEASE, PLEASE, contact him with your stories at; [email protected] or 212-210-2473. This is our chance to finally see her get what she deserves. He has questions about the other cases that I can’t answer. Channel 7 news is working on it too. See my other post for the address. Come on, let’s pull together on this. It could be the only chance we have.


----------



## DKRIS (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. It is truly heartbreaking to see such a beautiful creature suffer. My thoughts are with you and your family and I hope that some kind of action is taken against the breeder who would not assist you.


----------



## ronnie (Oct 12, 2017)

*Diane Kehoe, Hydell etc*

I tried every legal means possible to stop her. All I got was a sympathetic look, and sometimes "how could you be so stupid" look. I paid for a sheriff to serve the small claims verdict I won, a woman answering her description told them that she doesn't live there anymore and that was the end of that. I called newsday to let them know that she is advertising in their paper, and they said they would " pass it on" to no avail. I contacted the talent agency she uses to get her dogs paid gigs and they said they would stop using her and were very apologetic. I actually do believe them because if the story got out that she is breeding sick dogs they would be finished.
I will contact the news agencies that you suggest. If someone truly finds someone who will help, please contact me if they need another victim's name.
Ronnie


----------



## ronnie (Oct 12, 2017)

She won't show up to the court date and she does not sign for the summons as she thinks that stops the process. I won my claim and even paid for the sheriff to go out. I just threw more money out there. I sent letters to all that everyone suggested and even contacted Newsday last year to get them to stop taking her ads ( like that would ever happen). I don't think she will ever stop as this is a cash cow for her and she is very good at deception.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss and the major stress because of the breeder. Not sure this helps but I too received a sick puppy... different breeder. She had UTI, coccidia, major parasite problem.. well you get the idea. I spent more on vet bills (in 4 months) than the price of the puppy. Gratefully after 4 months of bi-monthly vet visits my pup pulled through. She still has major inherited eye issues that require yearly visits, 5 hr round trips to another state, to have her eyes checked. But golden eyes need to be checked every year anyway.. just seems we find another problem with every exam :-( 

I reported this breeder to the state governing agency, complained to AKC and finally found this forum to VENT and warn people. The state didn't do squat and was never even contacted for copies of the vet bills. AKC would not respond or even acknowledge this horrible breeder. And for my posting to the forum this breeder actually threatened to take me to court. My response was to itemize each and every vet visit online, she left me alone after this. She did offer to take the puppy back after I got her well and give a full refund but did not consider this an option. After the last failed eye clearance she offered me a free puppy as a sort of consolation prize?? Regardless, the last thing I wanted to do was deal with this horrible person ever again. By this time my girl was 2.

I thought about the small claims court but her kennel is located in another state so wasn't quite sure where to file. Her husband is a judge so filing in her town would have been a joke. I was also reminded that just because you get a ruling, doesn't mean you actually will receive the funds. I would have liked a refund just because it was the right thing to do but honestly I wanted to see her acknowledge the problem and make sure no one else had to go through this as well as make sure she no longer bred sick puppies.

It's sad there are no avenues to take to resolve the issues of bad breeders or breeders that violate their contracts. The contract was useless as I followed it to the letter, the breeder did not. I just hate the idea of having sick puppies but have learned so much during this process. I realize now what I could have done different. I'm not sure what I would have done if my pup had died, my heart goes out to you. Just know you are not alone.


----------



## nativenybob (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I know I will never collect my money because as you said, she will not show up. I made a mistake, my court date is October 4th, not that it matters. If enough people contact the two channels I listed, we may at least be at least to expose her. The addresses are; [email protected], and [email protected]. If you have a story, please contact them. Thanks.


----------



## nativenybob (Aug 30, 2018)

Just got an email from Danielle at channel 7. She thanked me for sending her other people with stories about Doreen. She is starting her investigation. Once again, if you have a story, contact both of the people I listed. If we pull together we may be able to stop this evil woman.


----------



## atdiaz (Sep 27, 2018)

Hello Ronnie...I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Please contact asap. 
Arnold Diaz PIX11 News
[email protected]


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ronnie, There is help for you! Please contact [email protected]! I have and so have others! We need to stop Doreen Kehoe!


----------



## ronnie (Oct 12, 2017)

I believe that you have been contacted about this woman who is selling sick puppies and not returning the purchase money. I am also one of her victims. Last October I purchased a golden retriever puppy that was advertised in Newsday. I went to her home and saw the mother of the puppy and Doreen said that she had all the AKC paperwork for the dog. I left a $500 deposit for the dog and returned a few days later. She said she was sorry she was very sick that weekend and didn't get the chance to get the AKC papers but could drop them off tomorrow. At my insistence, she gave me the vet papers that the dog was vaccinated and a notation of a fax number of the talent agency she used when my dog appeared on a segment of Jimmy Fallon . She said that he had gotten into some garden soil and had diarrhea and gave me the pills the vet had prescribed. I paid the remainder in cash. As I left the house and started home I had doubts about not getting the paperwork and returned to her house and she was gone. I called her and she said that she was at the doctor and would give me my money back if I was not satisfied. I stopped by her vet on the way home to talk to him and he said she had been there, he gave her the prescription over the phone, the dog appeared to be healthy and a purebred. The next few days I kept messaging her for the papers. The puppy then started to show signs of neurological damage. He walked constantly in circles and appeared lethargic. I called her she said to bring the dog to the vet and she would take care of it and refund me. I did bring the dog in and the vet said that he might have a kidney problem that could be corrected by surgery if that was the case ( approximately $10,000). My husband suggested getting blood work for the dog that would probably show kidney damage ( he is a physician and that is what he would have done for a human) so I told the vet I would leave the dog there overnight and wanted the blood test. I paid for this . Doreen meanwhile called golden retriever rescue to pick up the dog ( apparently this is how she was handling it) and they did. The dog began to seize and at their vet he had 7 seizures and on an MRI it was determined that he had neurological damage and was put down. Doreen told the GR rescue that she was the owner and when I called them to find out what was happening ,as the vet told me they came and took the dog away, they were angry with me for abandoning it. They had no knowledge that she was not the owner. Later we discovered that she goes by several names and that is why when I googled her nothing came up and that I was not the only victim. She signed the receipt "Rebecca McCabe" her daughter's name, told me her name was Dory and on the paperwork from the vet her name was Dory Hydell. I have since learned her name is Doreen Kehoe.

I sued her in small claims and won. I realized that she probably had no assets but it was my hope to shut her down. The judge said that he could only put judgement to the person's name on the receipt not Doreen Kehoe. I contacted the puppy lemon law of NYS filled out the papers, no response. Consumer affairs of Nassau county was extremely interested to help but could only send her letters. The Attorney general said she is too small time to be concerned, so she is able to continue.

If you do want to pursue this matter and need another victim I am happy to help. You can also contact GR rescuers as they would love to stop this woman.


----------



## ronnie (Oct 12, 2017)

I contacted him and Danielle


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

ronnie said:


> I contacted him and Danielle


Thank you Ronnie! I am so happy you did! Lets shut her down!
I sent you a private e-mail message as well!
Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

ronnie said:


> i contacted him and danielle


one million thank you's! Lets hope we can stop her!


----------



## nativenybob (Aug 30, 2018)

I want to thank everyone who contacted Arnold and Danielle. When I got the idea about the news channels I could only hope it would help. I knew many people would have to get involved for it to work. I only hope it will stop this woman. She is unbelievably evil. All of you have made my day. My small claims case is Thursday, Oct. 4. Every night I pray that she will be brought to justice. Once again, thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Bob.


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

it also sounds like you may have a criminal case against her - the fact that she authorized removal of the dog when you were the owner and she represented herself as the owner! You should speak with the police about this - she committed a fraudulent grand larceny! THe police need to know she has been comitting this offense on a regular basis and they should contact the Golden Retriever Rescue Society!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I wish you good luck in getting this horrible woman!


----------



## nativenybob (Aug 30, 2018)

Greetings everyone. I just got home from small claims court and guess what, Doreen actually showed up. We went into mediation and when they asked her why she hadn’t given me the money back, she said because we hadn’t come to an agreement. Are you kidding! I tried so many times to come to an agreement with her, but she never got back to me. Then she played the “ I don’t have much money card “ Then she tried the waterworks routine. Didn’t matter. Anyway, we came to an agreement that she has to pay me $100 a month for 11 months, so $1100 total. Not the full amount, but $1100 more than I thought I would get. And get this. I mentioned this forum, and she said you can’t believe all of that. She compared it to the Kavanaugh thing. She’s got to be kidding. I’m Sure all these people made these stories up. Just wanted to share this with everyone. Now let’s see what happens with the TV stations.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

nativenybob said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words. I know I will never collect my money because as you said, she will not show up. I made a mistake, my court date is October 4th, not that it matters. If enough people contact the two channels I listed, we may at least be at least to expose her. The addresses are; [email protected], and [email protected]. If you have a story, please contact them. Thanks.


Are you able to put a lien on her property since she has not paid the judgement you won?


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Best of luck and hopefully she will pay the monthly amount. Getting the judgment, which is huge, is one thing. Getting them to actually pay is another. But that is the great thing about having Small Claims court. You can always have her hauled back in to explain why she has not paid. Good luck. Hopefully it is a step closer to shutting her down.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

She is a lowlife.....I hope you get everything you should receive and she is out of business for good.


----------



## nativenybob (Aug 30, 2018)

I found it interesting that she came to court. My wife and I were very surprised. Maybe she is feeling the pressure. Let’s try to keep it up. If anyone can or knows anyone who can sue her please do it. It’s very easy to do and you can get the form on line. And the fee was only $20. As far as my agreement goes with her, if she is late more than 15 days with any payment, all I have to do is present an afffidavit saying she is late and they automatically issue a judgement in the full amount of the original suit, plus I think interest and maybe late fees, I’m not sure. We’ll see what happens. I will keep everyone posted. You know, my case was really just about money. I made the choice to return the puppy, although it did hurt because I did get attached to her. But my heart goes out to those of you whose dogs died. I can’t even imagine how that must have felt. I had a choice but you didn’t. Please, let’s do everything we can to shut her down. I think we might be on the right track.


----------



## ronnie (Oct 12, 2017)

today is the anniversary of my dogs death, I sent her an appropriate text reminding her. I found the video of my puppy showing him walking in circles ( signs of the neurological damage he had) . I haven't heard anymore from the news people. This video is certainly heartbreaking. I am sure you will win your case. As I said I got nothing from her and even had the sheriffs come to her door. Please keep us posted on your progress


----------



## nativenybob (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi Ronnie, Sorry, the anniversary of a pet’s death is always a sad day. She could probably care less about it. I am going to contact Arnold Diaz and Danielle to see what’s going on. It probably takes awhile to get these things going. As I said, we made an agreement, and signed the court documents. If she pays me or not remains to be seen. I will let you know what I find out, if anything, from the news people.


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ronnie,
My heart goes out to you on this sad anniversary date! I know all too well what you are feeling and going through!
Please be patient as these investigation take time. Again, my sympathy!


----------



## nativenybob (Aug 30, 2018)

I emailed Arnold Diaz and he got right back to me. He is working on it and wants to do some interviews. Things are moving along.


----------



## nativenybob (Aug 30, 2018)

Today is the 15th day of grace period for Doreen to make her first payment to me under the agreement we both signed at the mediation. What a surprise, she hasn’t paid me. So even court doesn’t have any effect on this woman. She actually sat there and said she still had the money order she had for me months ago. So why didn’t she send it to me? I will be contacting the court tomorrow to get the judgment against her, not that it will do any good. This woman has no morals or conscience. I believe she lies so much that she can’t keep track of it. I hope Arnold Diaz will expose her. There’s got to be some justice somewhere.


----------



## nativenybob (Aug 30, 2018)

Well, I just got the mail and there was a money order from Doreen. So she made the first payment. A little late but I guess it has to be postmarked by the 15 days. I hope they continue. Also, watch the 10 o’clock news on channel 11. Arnold Diaz is doing his story on Doreen.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Good for you in staying so persistent on this.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

nativenybob said:


> Well, I just got the mail and there was a money order from Doreen. So she made the first payment. A little late but I guess it has to be postmarked by the 15 days. I hope they continue. Also, watch the 10 o’clock news on channel 11. Arnold Diaz is doing his story on Doreen.


I saw the news report last night. I thought it was well done and made it clear that this is not where anyone should buy a puppy! Congratulations to you all for remaining persistent and getting the word out on this terrible "breeder". I hope this gives you some small solace for your awful experience with this person and helps future puppy buyers too.

BTW the GRF made the show also. They did a screenshot of the forum page with this thread on it


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Because there is more than one GR breeder w this last name, I was curious as to how common it is- 5059th most popular surname in the 1990 census of the United States according to one site. .. how weird two would end up in Goldens...I hope the best happens for you, 
R


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Here is the link to the news report. Hope it works for everyone.

https://pix11.com/2018/10/31/irresp...-sick-to-long-island-families-purchasers-say/


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Don't know if anyone else will notice this but apparently that 'many GRF threads' mentioned Recherche Goldens appears to be where she gets her breeding stock, if the news clip is correct since those are the Kimmel puppies. thicker and thicker.


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

LynnC said:


> Here is the link to the news report. Hope it works for everyone.
> 
> https://pix11.com/2018/10/31/irresp...-sick-to-long-island-families-purchasers-say/



Thank you for posting the thread regarding Doreen Kehoe! I hope this stops her from selling these puppies to anyone! I am headed to court the end of the month to try and recover some of my expenses from this horrible experience. 

I so happy she has been exposed as an "irresponsible breeder". Thank you to everyone in this golden community!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

https://pix11.com/2018/10/31/irresp...-sick-to-long-island-families-purchasers-say/

hope this link works


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

Buyer Beware - Doreen Kehoe is currently advertising in Newsday for Goldenoodles Females and Boxers! -- Stay Away! I don't know how she can still be selling dogs!


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

The Ad started today November 13th! Be aware!


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Justice Needs to be Rendered*



ked1203 said:


> The Ad started today November 13th! Be aware!


Well here it is almost 2 years to the day that I brought my Gracie home!

Justice I feel has been served for everyone to see for an irresponsible breeder from Long Island!

Please watch the People's Court at 3 P.M. Fox Network - Channel 5 - here in NY - on Wednesday, February 20th!

Doreen Kehoe the truth is now for the public's viewing!


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

I just finished reading through all 10 pages about your tragic story. Like others on this forum, I too am so sorry for your loss and all the stress and financial loss you've had to endure in the process of seeking justice. I tip my hat to you for going the distance in seeking justice. Hopefully, your efforts will save others from having to endure the same. Please accept my sincere thanks for your perseverance. You have honored Gracie and all the other pups who so innocently were born into such a tragic set of circumstances. So so sad! 

BTW, congrats on getting Riley. I hope you now have a healthy pup, and that Riley is healing your broken heart. God Bless!


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you for taking your time and reading through my story of Gracie! It has been bittersweet! But in my heart I feel I spoke for Gracie and hopefully will save others from being taken in by this irresponsible breeder! Gracie did bring us to our healthy, hearty girl Riley! I couldn't help but notice your pic of River --my sincere condolences on his passing! He was a handsome fella! Actually 10 years too young to go! Hope you too have found another golden! They are the best!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ked1203 said:


> Well here it is almost 2 years to the day that I brought my Gracie home!
> 
> Justice I feel has been served for everyone to see for an irresponsible breeder from Long Island!
> 
> ...


Man I wish I had known, I would have watched! What was the ruling?


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

The ruling by Judge Marilyn was in favor of the plaintiff (me and poor Gracie)! The amount awarded was in total $3,600.00 which is the $1,800.00 purchase price of Gracie plus $1,800.00 towards the vet bills! However, my bills totaled just about $4,000.00. But under New York State law you can only award damages in vet bills that do not exceed the purchase price of the dog. I was also paid $150.00 in cash for travel expenses. As was the defendant Doreen Kehoe. My case was pending in Small Claims Court so with this ruling and award the case has been removed from Small Claims Court. Essentially, Doreen had nothing to lose! She received $150.00 cash for her travel to People's Court and she no longer has a case pending against her in Small Claims Court, which I know she would have never paid, even if I won! She has several outstanding claims against her! But most importantly, it was never about the money, it was all about justice for Gracie and to expose her for the irresponsible money hunger breeder she is! Buyer beware!


----------



## Betsy (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing. Good for you!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Ked1203, I am glad you pushed on. And won. 
A way you can make a difference is to post Gracie's pedigree on k9data and put her COD and DOD there. It might prevent someone else from buying a puppy from this breeder.If you don't know how, just PM one of us the pedigree or registration papers and we'll do it for you. BlazenGR would be good for that, since she - as a k9data editor- can input the COD and DOD without any fuss at all.


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

Well this is the final chapter in my book of horrors regarding Doreen Kehoe as a breeder! Wednesday, April 3rd, Arnold Diaz on WPIX NY Channel 11 at 10 p.m. will air his follow-up to my heartbreaking story regarding "Gracie"! 
As I stated all I wanted was a healthy puppy and to expose Doreen Kehoe as an "irresponsible breeder"! I feel I have accomplished that and can put my mind and heart to rest as I did all I could for Gracie! Thank you to everyone for their support and help!


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

ked1203 said:


> Well this is the final chapter in my book of horrors regarding Doreen Kehoe as a breeder! Wednesday, April 3rd, Arnold Diaz on WPIX NY Channel 11 at 10 p.m. will air his follow-up to my heartbreaking story regarding "Gracie"!
> As I stated all I wanted was a healthy puppy and to expose Doreen Kehoe as an "irresponsible breeder"! I feel I have accomplished that and can put my mind and heart to rest as I did all I could for Gracie! Thank you to everyone for their support and help!
> 
> Here is the link to my final chapter!
> ...


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Good for you!


----------



## alicelovesgoldens (Mar 21, 2019)

Congratulations! I'm so sorry that you and your family and Gracie had this experience. Thank you for your perserverence in exposing this breeder.


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

I know its been awhile since this terrible ordeal - here is the info I have on my deceased Gracie and her parents- I don't know if this will help for your K9 Database -
Sire: BOSCO OF ROCKAWAY BEACH - SR85373905 (09-16) AKC DNA #V813504
Dam: MONTAUK'S RAINBOW GOLD - SR79553207 (01-15)

BREEDER: MRS. DOREEN A KEOGH
LITTER OWNER: MRS. DOREEN KEOGH

Better late than never with this info! Thank you for all your assistance!


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

Golden retreiver breeder warning:

Stay away: Doreen kehoe is advertising in long island's newsday 8/19 - golden retreivers wht teddy bears m/f 631-334-0982 -

please do not buy from her -- read my previous posts - it will be your worst nightmare --

she is an irresponsible breeder - only interested in money - not the well being of the breed --


stay away -- trust me - i lived the worst nightmare any dog owner should experience --

i only hope others do not fall for her slick ways and double talk!


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

Stay away: 


The actual ad date in long island's newsday is tuesday 8/20!!!


----------



## lilmisssky1 (28 d ago)

ronnie said:


> I tried the small claims route with her and all I can say is that it is an eye opener civics lesson. The receipt that I had used one of her many aliases so I was only able to make a claim on one of them "Rebecca McCabe." I contacted every dog advocacy group on the island, attorney general, consumer affairs, and the puppy lemon law. She does have a small claim judgement against her, compliments of my efforts and I even called the sheriff to go out and try to collect ( another fee) but nothing. She answered the door and said she had no idea where " she" was, she also did not respond to the summons that were sent thinking if she never acknowledged receipt that nothing could be done. They did it in absentia, but it means nothing.
> Please if you are on facebook or any social media post her name and all her aliases to anyone interested in buying a dog on Long Island. Her daughter is Rebecca Mccabe so she starting using her name as well as Hydell or Kehoe.
> Also spread the word to protect yourself as alot of money is involved in this. You need a receipt, ask for a driver's license to confirm the breeder's id. I did a search of the name she was using and nothing came up, she is renting a house and has no known assets other than a sham business in Montauk.
> A lesson in humanity learned the hard way. The judge shook his head when he heard the story, especially when I said that my puppy had to be put down because of neurological issues. He gave me a look that I was an idiot to fall for this, but why would I be in small claims court if I didn't.


Hi I just found this forum while researching Doreen kehoe, first I’ll say my golden retriever just turned 3 and is currently healthy Thank god! However I was promised paperwork for him which 2 and a half years later I still haven’t gotten! I’ve contacted her numerous times and got the run around EVERY SINGLE time! She’s rude arrogant and I’m beyond discusted by this, and I see now it’s way worse than I ever could of imagined!!! Disgraceful that a person can do such a horrible thing to such innocent animals. And She’s still at it!


----------

